# Black Skirt Tetras?



## RedSoxfan (Apr 7, 2010)

A guy at my local LFS told me he has kept about a dozen of these with his RBP's for about a year,now i know how everyone here feels about keeping things with thie RBP's but do you think there could be any tuth to this??


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS (Nov 5, 2007)

Black skirt tetras don't move very fast... I can't imagine a healthy group of natts not turning them into a meal.


----------



## RedSoxfan (Apr 7, 2010)

JoeDizzleMPLS said:


> Black skirt tetras don't move very fast... I can't imagine a healthy group of natts not turning them into a meal.


Thanks,i will tell him he is full of crap.


----------



## Ba20 (Jan 29, 2003)

My rhom has had a RTS in his 125 for awhile now, Im sold on them.


----------



## shoal king (Oct 27, 2006)

anything with piranhas will become food at any given time
it may last 1 minute or it may last a year


----------



## Ba20 (Jan 29, 2003)

Very true +1 Shoal King


----------



## RedSoxfan (Apr 7, 2010)

I wont waste my money.


----------



## DaxD (Oct 18, 2009)

I don't know about mixing them. Lol. I would not mix black skirt tetras with piranha. I am even nervous with mixing piranha with other piranha of the same species. I have 6 red belly piranha together and even with that I am taking a chance. My black piranha on the other hand is in a separate tank. Good luck and please do not mix those black skirt tetras with your piranha.


----------



## RedSoxfan (Apr 7, 2010)

Dont worry not happening.


----------



## Ibanez247 (Nov 9, 2006)

IVe kept black neons for over a year with 6 pygos in a 125 and 5 Cherry barbs for over 2 years. They are all still alive now in my friends community tank. My tank at the time had a huge stump in the middle with lots of hiding places and I had fairly heavy plant growth. Tank setup will increase the time they live but nothing will ever make it indefinitely. I currently have one 2" convict still kickn it with the 6 pygos. Been over a year and they just dont care to go after something that small and quick.


----------



## Zip (Apr 17, 2005)

About 25 yrs ago I bought some black skirt tetras along with some baby RBP's. I had noticed that my other RBP's had seemed much more attracted to more "fluid" swimming fish than the "twitchier" ones like the BST's (don't know if that description makes sense to anyone but me). They made it almost to the one year mark with hardly any fin nips (actually, they had less than the RBP's), and then disappeared.


----------



## Doktordet (Sep 22, 2006)

Well they could probably become nice feeder fish for your p's at one point or another.


----------



## NakedSavage (Apr 9, 2008)

Once my red got to the 9in mark i had a small group of zebra danios with him for a long time...he never went after them but im sure it was just the size difference. I never fed them so they did a good job of cleaning little scraps after he ate.


----------

